# Outcast Family Fishing Rodeo



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

The Outcast Family Fishing Rodeo is coming uo June 10-12. Everything will be held at Day Break Marina. The entry fee is $20 per person and kids 12 and under are free. For more info checkout outcastfishingandhunting.com


----------

